# Being sick after raw



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I started frey on raw this morning. She is having 379g a day, 3% of her body weight. Have 3 weeks worth of chicken as i have read she should have chicken for a bit first before having rabbit etc. She was sick about 30 mins ago and now im kind of put off giving her any more


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Chicken wing, back, mince ?

How long after eating? It's not uncommon when a dog is starting for them to regurgitate food when they haven't chewed it enough but that is mostly immediate.

If it is later it's also not uncommon when starting with bony meals. Stomach hasn't adjusted to digesting bones well, even chicken and I guess the dogs body effectively says it's been too long, bring it up. Our dogs did it once or twice when starting but haven't for as long as I remember. What was interesting when they did was the fact the bones were all smooth and rounded but that's besides the point here.

How many times are you feeding per day? If once you may find it useful to split it into two if that is possible.

I know I would advise starting on the low side 2% for dogs but then every dog is different.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Goblin said:


> Chicken wing, back, mince ?
> *mince chicken*
> 
> How long after eating? It's not uncommon when a dog is starting for them to regurgitate food when they haven't chewed it enough but that is mostly immediate.
> ...


*i weighed out 2% but it just doesnt look like enough food for her to me*


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't be decived by the look of the bowl my 50kg ambull only gets 500g a day and doesn't starve go by the weight of the food and then the body condition of the dog


----------



## ryanr (Aug 7, 2012)

Was it food she brought back or bile? Keep an eye on her and watch her stools for consistency too, let that guide you as to the ratio of bone/meat you give her, as mince without bone can give them the trots.

When Cassie first started about a month ago she would vomit bile up, which I guess was due to the change in meal times and her being hungry. She once brought a bone back in bile too that she couldn't digest, and she was a bit runny on the toilet on a couple of occasions. Its a big difference in food for them so there's bound to be some upsets whilst they get used to it. As long as its not constant and repetitive vomiting and there's no blood etc. then I wouldn't be worried, just carry on and it should soon clear up. 

2 or 3% should be fine, the smaller the dog usually the higher the metabolism, it also depend on how active they are, so she might need 3%, though make sure to adjust if she starts getting a bit fat!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

No it was a big pile of minced chicken. At the minute i have stopped all other food/treats. She kept loosing her fur when on commercial food so i thought raw would be hugely better for her as there is nothing but meat, bones etc. Its not the fact that its not filling the bowl but it wasnt even filling an egg tuperware tube. After breakfast she was looking for food for half an hour round the kitchen and was doing the same tonight. Im just worried that she is going to go hungry, she was even trying to get the ferrets rabbit through the mesh in her hutch.


----------



## ryanr (Aug 7, 2012)

Commercial food makes them addicted due to the sugars/carbs, they'll eat and eat and eat, so if she's now on less food, once she's used to the amount on raw she should stop scavenging. She won't starve, if she's truely hungry she'll let you know by leaving you a nice puddle of yellow bile! Dogs can go weeks without food so don't let that worry you. As a side note make sure your scales are somewhat accurate, my digital ones are so out its silly, I use mechanical now.

update-

If she continues to bring back tue mince, you could also try her on some chicken drumsticks, leg quarters etc instead of mince, as it will clean her teeth, and might not make her vomit.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

She is an active dog, 3 hour walks usually a day. I use mechanical scales i dont get on with digital ones.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

I wouldnt worry too much about the vomiting. If she's having mince she is probably eating it very quickly, if it is gone in the blink of an eye she will look for more. Try giving things that take more time and effort to eat. Feed the mince as a frozen block or give lumps/chunks. She will probably feel more satisfied with that. If she gulped the mince that could have caused her to vomit too.


What breed is she? Some dogs do need more, others less.


----------



## ryanr (Aug 7, 2012)

In that case stick to 3%, as it will make you happier too, just make sure to regulate it over time based on the look/feel of her ribs and her weight. If she had fur loss on commercial there's a possibility she could be allergic to chicken or another protein (although I doubt bringing it back would be a symptom of this, more a temporary digestive upset), in which case you could switch it to another protein like turkey, but keep with the chicken for now as its usually the easiest for them to digest. Don't give up yet, there's lots of alternatives and possibilities. A one off vomit isn't anything unusual


----------



## ryanr (Aug 7, 2012)

Sarahferret said:


> I wouldnt worry too much about the vomiting. If she's having mince she is probably eating it very quickly, if it is gone in the blink of an eye she will look for more. Try giving things that take more time and effort to eat. Feed the mince as a frozen block or give lumps/chunks. She will probably feel more satisfied with that. If she gulped the mince that could have caused her to vomit too.
> 
> What breed is she? Some dogs do need more, others less.


Thinking about it, Cassie does exactly that when she has mince, takes her 30seconds to inhale it and then looks around for more! With leg quarters or drumsticks she's perfectly fine.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

She is a collie cross whippet. Some one suggested feeding part frozen. She did eat it rather quickly but i thought that was because she was actually interested in her food for once as with the other stuff she was hardly interested. I have 3 weeks worth of chicken, i also have turkey, white fish, tripe, beef, lamb and rabbit. Should i try her on some turkey??


----------



## ryanr (Aug 7, 2012)

I wouldn't try her on Turkey yet, keep her on chicken and see how she goes. If possible try to get some drumsticks/leg quarters, supermarket sell them for £1.70ish per kg, could try chicken carcass and backs if you can easily source them too. Don't let the vomit put you off.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

I would stick to chicken for now.

I thought there was sighthound in her. She is beautiful. It is quite common for sighthounds to require more than the standard 2-3% guide. My whippet has been on restricted excersise due to injury for months but still needs 4% to maintain condition. So if I were you I would stick with the amount you are feeding for now, but keep an eye on her weight and adjust up or down accordingly.

Let us know how you both get on.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Mine are raw fed and they have 2 types of sick.

First is almost straight away or at least within 30mins and this comes back pretty much as it went down. I leave them with that sort and allow them to eat it again. With my lot I have to be careful because I have 4 dogs and the others will also want to eat this too so I usually move others away on this occasion. I also usually find this happens when the dog has gulped down the food or the food wasn't cut into smaller chunks.

The other is hours later, maybe even wake up and find a very small amount of sicked up bone shards or cartilage. That I just clean up. 

To be fair neither happen that often.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

She had the mince chicken yesterday and was fine, went to sainsburys toninght and bought 4 packs of 8 wings, they were only 1.47 each  i have never seen her eat the way she ate the wings, she loved them. No more sick so im thinking she either ate to quickly or it was something unrelated to her food, thanks for keeping me on the straight and narrow


----------

